# Offshore 3/19 - Many firsts for me....



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

Went out just before daylight Friday morning to do some jigging. Before now I've only been as far out in my boat as the 3 barges and have done some Cobia nearshore fishing last year.... Decided to try some deeper water about 25 miles out and do some jigging and had an awesome day. Hit a dozen or so spots 70-95 ft of water, most of them were loaded with bull reds, couldn't get out of em. Caught 26 bull reds between two anglers, 2 undersized grouper, 3 lane snapper, 1 black snapper, 14 undersized AJ's (two were actually of size but we didn't know to measure from fork and were measuring from tail, regardless they were close enough to throw back), 1 king mac (surprise), 2 sea robins, of course a few red snapper (and one very big one) and a keeper trigger... here's a couple photos (sorry about the on-the-water quality, they are phone pics - didn't have the camera until back at the dock).... the water was super SLICK 10+ miles out, awesome day.



(needless to say, I'm now addicted to jigging)


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

I was in the cat... didn't reconize you. 

Nice mess of fish!

And yes jigging is very addictive!

Thanks for the report with pics


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like you had a blast anyway.


----------



## AaronBarnes (Sep 7, 2009)

:clap looks like a damn good day on the water


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Definitely a beautiful day to be out there regardless of the size and numbers of what was caught. Looks like you had a great time. Good luck in the future.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

yep your now hooked!! go get a jig bag and start filling it up!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks like you had a great day...too bad the weather is gonna go downhill this weekend...:banghead Congrats :letsdrink


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

> *dailysaw (3/20/2010)*I was in the cat... didn't reconize you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dude that was you? That's definitely a nice boat... was good to share the hole with you a bit....


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

fishing here in the panhandle is awesome welcome to the offshore world of jigging! who needs live bait when they eat metal just fine! will be seeing you out there!

fish on!

scot


----------



## Blancheeta (Nov 21, 2008)

:moon:letsdrink You da man!!!! Sucks to have to work....


----------



## FISHUNT7 (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like ya'll had fun!:letsdrink


----------



## GaJoe (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for taking me. Had a BLAST! I can feel my arms again and need to get in shape for the next trip.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

Jigging will DEFINATELY wear you out the first few trips, but once you get the technique down it gets alot easier.


----------

